# Organic shampoo....worth the money??



## reginaalear (Mar 5, 2007)

I got me some Organic Shampoo today and was wondering if anyone else uses it. Is it really good for your hair? I got the J/A/S/O/N Natural Lavender shampoo. I'm going to use it really soon and will let you all know what I think, but just wondered if anyone else has used Organic! TIA!


----------



## -KT- (Mar 6, 2007)

I started using Sulfate/cone free shampoo and conditioner and I really like it. My blonde looks lighter and my hair has more volume. I really like More Moisture by Burts Bees and Spa by Trader Joes. The trader Joes shampoo and conditioner were only around 2 bucks each so its a great deal.

I want to Try the Jason hair care line so i'm excited to see how you like it. I bought their tea tree oil face wash and I love it so far.


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 6, 2007)

Is Jonathan shampoo organic? If it is, I used a sample once and it sucked.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 6, 2007)

i use organic shampoo

and conditioner i cant think of the brand but the conditioner is amazing

the shampoo in my mind is just like anything else


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 6, 2007)

What makes a shampoo or hair conditioner organic?

There has to be some ingredients in them that are not "natural".

Just curious


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 6, 2007)

I have dozens of shampoos and conditioners literally! LOL. But I will alternate my organic shampoos with my chemical laden ones!


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 6, 2007)

At Trader Joe's they have a cheap organic moisturizing shampoo/conditioner. $2.99 each! All organic herbs and stuff, no sulfates. I actually got it because it was cheap. It seems pretty good so far.


----------



## premierrks (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi

I just orderd some organic products from drugstore.com.

GNC Women's Biotin 2500 mcg, Capsules - 120 ea $ 24.99

Aubrey Organics B5 Design Gel, Natural Style Management - 8 fl oz $ 8.78

Aubrey Organics Jojoba And Aloe Revitalizing Conditioner, 11z - 11 fl oz $ 13.02

Aubrey Organics Camomile Luxurious Volumizing Shampoo, 16z - 16 fl oz $ 11.0

I will let you know how they work.

Ronda


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 6, 2007)

I've used Alba, Avalon and Nature's Gate lines...they all are either organic and/or contain all natural ingredients. I find they are better than most drugstore brands because they do not contain harsh ingredients and fillers. Price difference is worth it for me. Plus, organic and natural products smell so much nicer and have lots of great ingredients (essential oils esp)!!


----------



## jewele (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I tried the JASON kind, the peach shampoo and condit. I didn't really like them. My hair felt like straw. Since those Trader Joe ones are so cheap I might try that. Right now I am using the pantene pro-v restoratives (the purple one) for about a little over two months and my hair has never been better.


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 6, 2007)

I use a "natural" shampoo... it's not organic, just has more natural ingredients like plant oils and extracts and whatnot. It's by Alba Botanica, Hawaiian Honeydew Nourishing Hair Wash. It has no sodium lauryl/laureth sulfate, or other harsh chemicals, no artificial colours and it's vegetarian. I really like it, and since I've been using it I find that my hair is much smoother and more shiny. It feels a lot healthier, too... not dry and stripped like when I was using regular chemically drugstore shampoo. It also smells delicious [and I don't even like Honeydew, LOL].

It's a bit different, in that it doesn't lather up a lot like you might be used to... but that's because it doesn't have the nasty chemical lathering agents in other shampoos. I only use a little bit and it cleans just enough of the oil/dirt from my hair without drying it out. I also tried the mango conditioner from the same line and it was nice, but I had to use a ton of it to get enough moisture and it's just too expensive to be loading it on every day like that, haha. So I'm just sticking to my Got2B Instantly Satisfied conditioner for that, it's great.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I tried the shampoo and today I got the conditioner! I really like it, but you must use conditioner because the hair feels kind of bad???? It lays Great is very managable. I got the Biotin conditioner! Like it all so far! mine was 5.87 ea.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 7, 2007)

ive tried the burts bees ones, and it didnt do anything for my hair. at 12 dollars or something like that a bottle, it isnt worth it..and my hair is so thick and the product so runny that i had to use half the bottle in one shower and it still didnt moisturize too much. i guess its good to not have all the chemicals, though.


----------



## xkatiex (Mar 7, 2007)

I use the Aubrey Organics Special treatment shampoo for dry hair... I like it because of all the lovely ingrediants thats packed into it.. I find that it dosent lather up much so its hard to feel that you've washed your hair properly. Overal I do like it! x


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 7, 2007)

I read somewere and watched a segment on 20/20 in were they spoke to diff hair people and a bunch of chemist and others and everyone agreed that this whole organic and botanical shampoo stuff was just a bull of crap because hair is dead and therefore it NEEDS a lot of chemicals. But thats what they said, im not sure if its true though.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Mar 8, 2007)

As a cone/sulfate/chronic chemical user, I agree with them. Also, in order for a product to have a shelf life, it has to have some pretty unnatural preservatives in it, so I tend to think that some "natural and organic" products are lying about something.


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 8, 2007)

Ditto on the Pantene. It works great for me too.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 8, 2007)

My shampoo does state it is 70% organic so i'm sure it does have some unatural products in it. I assume it has to be a little better than the other products. I know my hair is more managable and so shiny! I am really enjoying it!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 8, 2007)

i don't think my shampoo's organic, though i'm sure there's less chemicals in it. the pantene shampoos and conditioners are great.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 8, 2007)

I will ask again - what constitutes an organic shampoo or organic conditioner?

What is the definition or what is the standard?

How do I know a product is really organic or is just a gimmick?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 8, 2007)

Im so happy im not the only one that thinks this way


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 8, 2007)

CYW1: Sorry I don't really know except it has natural products in it from what I gather. Marigold, etc. I do have the website you can check out. Jason Natural Personal Care Products


----------

